# Ich will Lob hören...



## Babse (1. Sep. 2008)

So, jetzt ist die Geburtstagsüberraschung fast fertig, mein Mann ist aus dem Urlaub zurück und hat sich wie irre gefreut - die "Teich-Fassade" steht.

Jetzt gehts dann ans Eingemachte. Es ist noch keine Elektrik am / im Teich und der geplante Pflanzenfilter hat zwar einen "Damm", ist aber noch nicht bestückt ausser, dass ein paar __ Lilien, __ Hornkraut, irgendwas ...simse u.ä. dort herumstehen.

Der Nachbar hat eine Rotwangenschildkröte ins Wasser geworfen (mit den Worten: zur Teicheinweihung :crazy ), weil sie sich mit der Gelbwangenschildkröte nicht mehr verträgt und Fische sind natürlich noch nicht eingezogen.
Meine Filterfrage ist noch offen, und womit ich die Pflanzzone auffüllen kann auch....



Wie findet Ihr denn das "Bauwerk"? Ich habe solchen Muskelkater und eine ganze Woche daran gearbeitet (natürlich mit Hilfe von lieben Freunden).











Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## gluefix (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

 ...echt Wahnsinn !!! Aber wirf die Schildkröte wieder raus...spätestens im Oktober und November würde sie eh eingehen (braucht Wärme). Dann lieber ein paar schöne Kois  
Gruß Benni


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

:shock  was für ein Grundstück da nebenan :shock


----------



## Babse (1. Sep. 2008)

*....wie, da nebenan...*

das war nicht das, was ich hören wollte :evil


----------



## Reginsche (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Doch Babse, sieht total super aus.

Hab ich gleich meinem Mann gezeigt.
Wir bauen ja auch so einen Holzsteg um unseren Teich.
Haste wirklich klasse hinbekommen. 

Aber die arme Schildi.
Was haste denn da für einen Nachbarn.
Die muß wirklich noch im Oktober da raus.
Hast du ihr wenigstens eine kleine Insel geschaffen wo sie draufsteigen kann.
Die will ja nicht immer nur schwimmen.
Ist ja kein Fisch.


----------



## mitch (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

hallo babse,

wie aus dem bilderbuch, hier kann man relaxen    

der rest wird auch noch super


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Ganz großes Lob von mir. 
Ich bin ja ein Fan von dieser Art Ufergestaltung   

Sieht ja schon fast zu aufgeräumt aus  

Und auch der __ Reiher hat genug Platz um anzufliegen   

Nee echt, ganz tolle Arbeit


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Hallo Zusammen!



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch der Reiher hat genug Platz um anzufliegen



[OT]Ja, die Landebahn links ist lang genug!   [/OT] 

Aber Babse *will* ja gelobt werden ... na, dann mach ich das auch mal!

Toller Teich Babse!​
.


----------



## Dodi (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Hallo Babse,

echt klasse geworden! 

Alles in nur einer Woche? Wow.
Das mit dem Muskelkater glaube ich Dir, aber die Arbeit
hat sich ja richtig gelohnt!


----------



## Barbor (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Hallo Babse



gefällt mir richtig  

da hast du super einen Platz zum entspannen geschaffen.


Liebe Grüße Ulli


----------



## Babse (2. Sep. 2008)

*Danke, danke, danke*

ich kann gar nicht genug bekommen  !

Den Reiherlandeplatz soll unser Hund bewachen  und ich werde (auch wegen unserem Hund) den Teich sobald Fische drin sind mit einem Elektrodraht sichern.

Aber es war eigentlich ja auch eine Frage dabei ....

Wie mache ich jetzt weiter? Filter (vielleicht doch selber basteln? Die sind ja alle soooo teuer), Pflanzzone bestücken mit Boden und Pflanzen...

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Danke, danke, danke*

Hallo Babse!



			
				Babse schrieb:
			
		

> Hund ........ Elektrodraht



Der arme Hund 












Und noch was:

Lob hast Du jetzt genug bekommen.

  weiter machen und dann loben wir weiter.

 So viel Lob, wie Du schon jetzt bekommen hast, habe ich noch nie bekommen. Außer von Elschen: einmal!  

.


----------



## ironice (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Super schön! Wäre doch nur mein Erdreich sooo ebenerdig ;(
Würd ichs glatt nachbauen


----------



## karsten. (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

 bitte schön !

*Lob*


Hallo

sehr schön ! 

von der Unterwassergestaltung sieht man leider nicht so viel

und das ist kein Schildkrötenteich !

die Folie würde ich noch verblenden 
 


mfG


----------



## Babse (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

@Karsten: unter Wasser ist auch noch nicht viel gestaltet. Dafür brauche ich ja hier noch Tipps

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## Reginsche (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Ey Babse und was ist nun mit der Kröte??????
Haste da eine Insel für die Lütte drin?????????


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Hast du fein gemacht 












und der Sandstrand .. kommen da noch Palmen hin ?


hast du deinen bambus in einen kübel gesetzt oder eine sperre eingebaut ?


nimm blos keinen elektrodraht, sondern bau lieber ein sprungbrett für deinen hundi, der wird mit vorliebe baden gehen und das wasser ausm teich schlabbern (meinem kannste frisches hinstellen.. der schlabbert lieber teichwasser :crazy )


----------



## Clovere (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*



			
				ironice schrieb:
			
		

> Super schön! Wäre doch nur mein Erdreich sooo ebenerdig ;(
> Würd ichs glatt nachbauen



*tröst ironice*
mein Gelände hat auch Gefälle und käme nie ohne Mauerwerk aus. Dabei hätte ich keine Probleme von der Geländegrösse her einen mit an die 300m² (ohne Bäume fällen zu müssen) Oberfläche zu bauen.

@ Babse

ich finde das ganze super schön 

Elmar


----------



## Marlowe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Moin, meine Babse!

Diese Schildkröte ist ein Tier in menschlicher Obhut und bedarf somit der 
Pflege!

Bereits jetzt ist es für sie nachts zu kalt, am Tag vermutlich auch schon.
Zumindest benötigt sie eine Schwimminsel, aber auch dort holt sie sich 
bei unseren klimatischen Verhältnissen den Tod.
Ob mit oder ohne Schwimminsel, bei Verbleib im Teich hat sie ein stark verkürztes Schildkrötenleben vor sich. 
Es gibt Fälle, dass Schmuckschildkröten ein paar Jahre im Teich überdauerten,
aber dann erreichten sie nur ein Bruchteil des normalen Alters.

Wenn nicht mir zuliebe, dann doch um das Dasein des Tieres willen:

Bitte nimm sie heraus!

Marlowe


----------



## Babse (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Hallo Schildkrötenliebhaber, ich habe mich natürlich sofort nachdem die "Lucky" so unsanft in unseren Teich befördert wurde informiert und gestern haben wir sie/ihn im Teich gesucht - leider ohne Erfolg :-(. Ich stehe ständig dort und schaue, ob ich sie/ihn sehe, aber nichts. Es ist zum Verzweifeln. Wir sind nämlich wirklich sehr tierlieb (Hunde, Katzen, Pferde und nächstes Jahr vielleicht noch ein paar Fischis) und nichts liegt mir ferner, als die Schildkröte ungeschützt ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen. Um ihr zu helfen, muss ich sie allerdings erst einmal wiederfinden!!!

Irgenwelche Tipps??????

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------



## katja (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

hallo babse,

hatte sie denn irgendeine möglichkeit aus dem teich rauszukommen?


----------



## Reginsche (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Kann sie denn alleine aus dem Teich krabbeln?

Wenn nicht, müßte sie ja irgendwann auftauchen um Luft zu holen.
Wenn sie aber aus dem Teich alleine raus kann, such mal die Umgebung ab.
Wie groß ist sie denn?

Ne Schildi im Teich ist ja was schönes aber leider auch nicht ungefährlich für spätere Fische.

Eine Freundin von mir hatte auch mal eine im Teich.
Die hat in kürzester Zeit sogar die großen Koi angegriffen und entweder getötet oder schwer verletzt.
Die Schilde war allerdings auch sehr sehr groß


----------



## Reginsche (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Hab mir gerade noch mal das Bild angeschaut.

Du hast ja da wo die Terasse ist, auch eine Blende vor.
Kann es sein, dass sie dort drunter sitzt?


----------



## CoolNiro (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Bei Schildis schwör ich auf Garnelenschwänze (Tiefkühl),
da kann fast keine wiederstehn.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Babse (3. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ich will Lob hören...*

Hallo Zusammen! Danke schon einmal für die Tipps!!

Aus dem Teich könnte sie sicherlich raus, allerdings ist unser Grundstück komplett umzäunt - bis zum Boden - und da rauszukommen ist eher schwierig.
Garnelenschwänze gehe ich heute kaufen und lege sie auf dem Wall aus. Dann werde ich ja sehen, ob sie gefressen werden. Ich gehe auch noch weiter übers Grundstück. Irgendwo muss sie ja sein :-(.

Liebe Grüße
Babse


----------

